# leap of faith



## theatreSpell (Jan 18, 2006)

i guess the most usefull thing that i can say about getting over dp is that you have to take a LEAP OF FAITH, by which i mean TRUST and COURAGE. it might seem like the end of the world, but if you can squise in trust in your future and courage somewhere in there it might be the very thing that will release you. Dp lives off fear. To fight fear you need those very things: trust and courage. I have little notes that I wrote to myself to help me stay on top of dp, one of the things i wrote was 'challenge yourself to trust'. And by that I mean trust others, trust myself, trust that there IS goodness in this world and there's lots of love out there.

some things might never be explained or understood, so you just have to let it go and trust that it will be ok. INTUITION. people with dp have no intuition, but intuition actually makes sense, it helps people get over problems. it helps people let go of obsessions and overanalysing. in dp you're desperately trying to understand the problem with you mind, you're being very rational. but you're human, and humans go thru things - emotions - that cannot be explained rationally. this is where intuition comes in. in dp you're not really helping yourself by over-analysing, so you need to just let go, and trust your intuition, or try to reconnect with it.

when you're feeling completely horrible it's also good to keep in mind that you might be wrong, wrong about your perceptions. there's plenty of great stuff out there, just that in dp you're in such tunnel vision that you don't realise it. 
if that helps you get out of dp that's great. the next step would be to seek help in figuring out why you have withdrawn as much as you did. 
I did lots of research on Dissociation, Dissociative Personality and Trauma. There's lots of good info there. You're not crazy and you're definately not alone.


----------



## flowingly (Aug 28, 2005)

i really needed to hear some of that stuff tonight.

thank you


----------



## theatreSpell (Jan 18, 2006)

yeah, don't give up hope guys. recovery can be just around the corner


----------

